# North Florida Lease Added 1000 acres



## Early Riser1 (Jun 13, 2015)

We just picked up an additional 1000 acres. Added to our original 6,800, this brings us to a total of 7,800 acres (more than 12 square miles), which is larger than most WMAs. There is plenty of space for 6 new members to hunt. (For map and photos, see below.)

Here are a few photos from the lease showing game taken and a workday lunchtime. Sorry about the quality. We are better hunters than photographers.

Turkey Creek Swamp Hunting Club, a 7800 acre still-hunt club in Baker and Union County, Florida, south of Sanderson, has openings for members. Plenty of nice bucks and turkeys. About 40 miles west of Jacksonville and 30 miles east of Lake City. Forty-two members max. $1200. Planted pines, scattered hardwoods and miles of swamp edge to hunt. Members are allowed two private areas w/300 yard buffer, plus the freedom to hunt a climber or ground blind anywhere providing they do not violate other members’ 300 yard buffer. All the “good spots” are NOT taken. (An additional private area can be purchased for $600.) Guests allowed ($25 per day) with some restrictions.

State rules on bucks, two does (1 or 2 during bow season, the other 1 or 2 during antler-less season). Lots of turkeys. According to FWC and NWTF the turkeys in Baker Co. are Easterns. The turkeys in Union Co. are Osceolas. Hunt where you want during spring turkey season.

Two campgrounds with full hook-ups (electric, water, sewer). $250 camping fee (goes to Plum Creek). Year-round access.

Call Tommy, (904) 759-9350, for further information and to set up an appointment to view the property.

For lease boundaries: Red =  TCSHC Lease, Green = New 1000 acres, Yellow = Neighboring Lease


----------



## Early Riser1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Only, 3 openings left,


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Jun 27, 2015)

Any bass fishing ponds?

Whens the rut??


----------



## Early Riser1 (Jun 28, 2015)

No bass ponds on property. Rut is during muzzle loading season, mid to end of October.


----------



## jordanv (Nov 12, 2016)

any idea for openings for next season? (17-18)


----------

